# I'm thinking of getting a Planes and Trains tattoo of the badge on my leg...what do you guys think?....cheezy or cool?...



## 62typhoon (May 3, 2021)

I'm thinking of getting a Planes and Trains tattoo of the badge on my leg...what do you guys think?....cheezy or cool?...


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2021)

Do it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2021)

F yes, have you seen the s@#t people walk around with. This day and age who cares what anyone but you thinks. I love the idea, it has meaning to you and that is all that matters. Do you have other tats? You do you my man. And last but certainly not least ,How old are you? I'm a little over 50 and just hit the "i don't care what anyone thinks of me and my stuff anymore, I like me and my stuff". As men  get older most people ignore us anyway unless your creepy haha. Go for it , You only get  go around this ride of life once, better to  go around the way you want.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 3, 2021)

cheezy


----------



## 62typhoon (May 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> F yes, have you seen the s@#t people walk around with. This day and age who cares what anyone but you thinks. I love the idea, it has meaning to you and that is all that matters. Do you have other tats? You do you my man. And last but certainly not least ,How old are you? I'm a little over 50 and just hit the "i don't care what anyone thinks of me and my stuff anymore, I like me and my stuff". As men  get older most people ignore us anyway unless your creepy haha. Go for it , You only get  go around this ride of life once, better to  go around the way you want.



Turning 57 in August...been thinking about it for a while...


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2021)

Planes trains and automobiles. Yah, funny movie!






Me myself and I would do the Starburst badge, but I'm untatted.


----------



## 62typhoon (May 3, 2021)

Anyone know the story behind the badge...looks like the evolution of transportation to me....first year it was made?...from what I'm reading it looks like 41 to the 50's?


----------



## phantom (May 3, 2021)

Just me, but I say, if you need to ask for opinions you're not ready.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> cheezy



I think you were the only one he wasn't asking


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2021)

I'm 64, never had a tattoo or a piercing/ don't plan on it/ ever. I think they are, well I'll post a pic/s. ( a fad, a "wanna be" part of a group, a conformist as opposed to the old days when a tattoo meant you served your country, were a sailor, or a jail bird) I think if you have a theme in your mind, live it, don't post it on your body.

That said, to each their own. If you feel you wanna get ink on your body, go for it. But you won't be unique. Most people have them. Be a non conformist and don't get one.

Many people regret their "whim" to get inked up, especially as they get older. Things that look and feel cool in your early years, just look lame and sad when you get in your later years. Get your 1st girlfriends name on your upper arm with an arrow and a heart, then you can feel remorseful right from the start!  Ha!! Or MOM....    Don't take offence, I'm kinda being an Azz here, but you get my point. Just my opinion. I'm sure there are plenty of Cabers that have tattoos and my intention is NOT to insult anyone.


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2021)

62typhoon said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Planes and Trains tattoo of the badge on my leg...what do you guys think?....cheezy or cool?...



See my comment below. I think the theme is cool, but get a T-shirt, ditch the idea of ink. Do you show leg often? Buy a case of your favourite beverage and enjoy. No permanent mark. Maybe get a CABE tattoo on your fingers ( again, I'm just being silly) C. A. B. E. and leave the thumb alone. You will promote the club and be a class act no matter where you go.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 3, 2021)

Here's my $.02. I think tattoo's are an extension of your personality, who you are. This is good and bad. Lotta guys jumped on the trend and got meaningless art, that reflects nothing about them. I've got tat's on both arms. Love them and can't imagine seeing myself in the mirror without them. Wife has a couple and same thing. Both got them twenty five years or so ago, so affection is lasting. Thing is if you do it, make sure it's expressing who you are, not just a temporary fad. In other words don't get Bon Jovi tattooed on your back or you might regret it, although the Rolling Stones would be ok Lol. I am also not a fan of leg tat's on men. I think upper torso is a better choice for a man, but that's me, not you. Now go with what you feel.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 3, 2021)

I'm considering a tattoo of the lemmings going over the cliff on the thread's first page.


----------



## island schwinn (May 3, 2021)

Get it,and hope you don't get hooked on other brands like me.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 4, 2021)

Think it over for awhile. If the idea doesn’t go away, go for it. Nobody can decide but you. I have many tattoos and most are of logos of things I totally love. I don’t have a single regret. They are a timeline in my life. I know where I was in life and literally when I got each one and they all have a a story. Make sure whoever does it, does good, clean work. It really sucks when details are off when you have a hard reference such as a badge to compare it to every time you look at it. Schwinns are for life. I’ve been addicted to them for about 30 years and I’m more into them now than ever. And yes, I have a Schwinn tattoo and plan to get another one or two Schwinn tattoos. Cheesy?, maybe. But I love them and I don’t regret it. Just for the haters, I’ll also mention I have a Pez tattoo and a Swedish Fish tattoo also. Both are also staples in my life. Those are probably the two most ridiculous tattoos I have and I freaking love them. And I’m almost 50.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 4, 2021)

My son moved from NC to CA and wanted to get a tattoo to commemorate his home state. His first tattoo was of the Wright brothers Flyer. And then it started...you can’t stop with one, and this is where we are today. I am in awe of these and the artistry it took. My son is a Mechanical Engineer so he gets big cred at work.


----------



## Nashman (May 4, 2021)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Think it over for awhile. If the idea doesn’t go away, go for it. Nobody can decide but you. I have many tattoos and most are of logos of things I totally love. I don’t have a single regret. They are a timeline in my life. I know where I was in life and literally when I got each one and they all have a a story. Make sure whoever does it, does good, clean work. It really sucks when details are off when you have a hard reference such as a badge to compare it to every time you look at it. Schwinns are for life. I’ve been addicted to them for about 30 years and I’m more into them now than ever. And yes, I have a Schwinn tattoo and plan to get another one or two Schwinn tattoos. Cheesy?, maybe. But I love them and I don’t regret it. Just for the haters, I’ll also mention I have a Pez tattoo and a Swedish Fish tattoo also. Both are also staples in my life. Those are probably the two most ridiculous tattoos I have and I freaking love them. And I’m almost 50.



It's your body and it's for your enjoyment ( Cheesy or not). I think a key word here is "addicted". I have an addictive personality/collecting being one, bicycles being one thing I collect. I see many people that can't stop with the tats and next thing, it's out of control. You can always sell your bicycles.

As far as sharing the art with others, that's another story. Body art on an aging or unfit person is just "gag" in my opinion. Wrinkles and sags tend to distort even good artwork. Face it, none of us can look "buff" all our lives ( if we ever were). Even arms on dudes that were well muscled turn to flab eventually and that anchor is sinking fast, not to mention the set of man boobs that were once "pecs" of steel.

I look at photo's in an album, (made some albums up for my kids and 93 year old Dad / pre-digetal,but still make prints sometimes) or on my computer to remember timelines in my life. I used to be really fit ( worked out on weights, ran, skiied, swam, cycled and had a physical job) and now I'm 64 and not what I used to look like. Balding and chunkier ( sh** locker) but hey, I'm old. Ha!! I was still pretty "ripped" into my early 50's and now I just accept decline. Bad heart, bad feet, knees are a bit wonky, lower back has been sketchy most of my life, but it is what it is. I like food and lots of beer too, just can't burn it off like I used to.

I used to laugh to myself when I'd see guys over 50 with balding heads and tiny ponytails. Denial of going bald. Well, now that's me. I haven't had a haircut in over a year and unless I tie it back, I look scary and it's a hassle hanging in my eyes and mouth. If I get it cut, I'm afraid there will be nothing left. So I'm kinda being a conformist here, but because I want to and not trying to follow anyone, but holding onto the little vanity I have left. My 23 year old daughter was smiling at my "pony tail" on the weekend when I visited her ( she has some tattoo's) on my motorcycle. My 30 year old son had an ear pierced many years ago, let it grow in and has zero tats/body art.


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2021)




----------



## catfish (May 4, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2021)

No way, never.   Reminds me of one of many wise tips from my Dad that over the years made more and more sense as time passed ....
_*"Don't do something just because everyone else does it."*_


----------



## Nashman (May 4, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> My son moved from NC to CA and wanted to get a tattoo to commemorate his home state. His first tattoo was of the Wright brothers Flyer. And then it started...you can’t stop with one, and this is where we are today. I am in awe of these and the artistry it took. My son is a Mechanical Engineer so he gets big cred at work.
> View attachment 1404264
> 
> View attachment 1404265
> ...



Great artwork/theme. I'm not into dudes bodies with or without art. Even women ( I dig the ladies) with tattoos are a bit sketchy with me but my girlfriend ( of 7 years/ I was married 29 before,& have 2 adult kids) has some tattoo's that are ok, but I'd prefer she didn't have them. They came with her ( got before they were a fad) and a previous life and it's her body and her decision then and even now, but she won't be getting anymore she says.

I won't pass judgement on your sons body, but he is covered with tats and they are there for life and I'd say he got a bit "addicted" perhaps? That's more ( with all due respect) man body than I hope to see for a long time.

Before Covid, ( pools have been closed for the better part of a year) I swam regular for fitness ( 25+ years) at a public indoor pool with an obvious locker room and showers.  Ugghhh...  gross. WAY more skin than a person should see locker room ( men's) then poolside both sexes. Some REALLY bad tats and some butt ugly bodies. I'm no Adonis, but I felt pretty good about not being painted with tats and in so/so shape. There were some fit people ( a small perk of swimming is you see some gals that look good in a bathing suit) but overall, not the eye candy you'd hope for. Ha!!

Lets face it, your son's body art may appeal to him, you, his friends and family, Wife or G/F and it's all good. It's just not everyone's taste,and when he peels off the shirt on the beach or locker room, barb-b-q or wherever, the reviews may be "mixed" especially as he "ages".


----------



## Nashman (May 4, 2021)

The topic of tattoos, BUT no one in particular, remind me of the goons on Pawn Stars, Cory and Chumlee covered from head to toe. ( get the barf bucket out if those dudes pulled off the shirts!) The "old man" had a Navy tat if I recall, Rick doesn't seem to have jumped on the needle, but again, it's a personal choice. I think a small tasteful tattoo on a fit woman looks good, but it won't be forever. Things go south, gravity baby. Those "rockets" turn into submarines as Father time comes along. Pert and perky are now pout and saggy. Not a good look in my humble opinion. As another Caber mentioned who is very pro tat ( good for him and his gal) that tat's on dudes legs are pretty lame. I agree with that. A woman's legs are beautiful/usually, if not covered in tats, guys legs are to carry us to the frig, pedal bicycles, kick start motorcycles and run away if we have to!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2021)

Yeah, a tattoo of your favorite headbadge is really trending right now.
I heard this one was popular with the Colson guys.


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, a tattoo of your favorite headbadge is really trending right now.
> I heard this one was popular with the Colson guys.
> 
> View attachment 1404395


----------



## bobcycles (May 4, 2021)

No tattoo makes you the ulitimate rebel or "bad boy"

'edgy' as fug 

tats blow, followers, trying-too -harderz

50 years ago?

whole different story.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 4, 2021)

Getting the cheapest tattoo has ten easy steps:
1) Put a slippery bar of soap in your pocket and a Trains and Planes head badge in the other pocket.
2) We help you steal some bikes and accessories.  I know when Catfish takes naps.
3) We rat you out.
4) Cops throw you in the slammer.
5) You drop the soap in the shower and meet BIG new friends.
6) You get extra friendly with a guy who has a dirty safety pin and a Bic pen.
7) You get a tat that looks like several blobs with a line around them.
8) We divide your stuff.
9) You carve a fake Glock out of the soap and make a bike out of clothes hangers.
10) We set up a swap meet with your stuff nearby and watch you try and break out with binoculars and pompoms.  We talk Catfish into bringing the beers.


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2021)

tough crowd here with tattoo stuff, geez.  
Do what YOU want to do because the older crowd will always crucify you at any mention of tattoos or piercings.  I have both.....and I plan on getting a Schwinn badge tattoo very soon.

Regrets are for the weak.  Rock-n-roll, raise hell and ride rusty bikes....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

if I were not a social goofball I'd have tattoos. if I could just blink and have one I'd have a few.  here's one I'd have on my calf. 




...and this one on my arm





I'd let people think I am a lemming following others of a cliff deal with that issue on their own.


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2021)

If you are not sure and ask strangers DONT DO IT YET. DO it when you make the decision and not people you dont know. I like the idea but you need to decide


----------



## kostnerave (May 6, 2021)

I don't have any tats, but I have a suggestion. Pick a good tat artist and have him draw the image you want, where you want it, and live with it a bit. If you still like it in a week or two, make it permanent. Just a thought.


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2021)

vincev said:


> If you are not sure and ask strangers DONT DO IT YET. DO it when you make the decision and not people you dont know. I like the idea but you need to decide



I will second this.  I never had doubts about my tattoos and still dont and never even told anyone i was getting them.  If you have to ask us about it that means you may be on the fence and thats not a good place to be regarding body mods.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 6, 2021)

I'm officially old... to me tattoos were for hookers and sailors, but if you're going to get a tattoo, that planes and trains badge is pretty badd-ass! For me personally, NO tattoos, ever... not on me, or the girls I love... but if you like it, get it.. it would certainly be unique and cool.


----------



## Nashman (May 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if I were not a social goofball I'd have tattoos. if I could just blink and have one I'd have a few.  here's one I'd have on my calf.
> 
> View attachment 1405739
> ...and this one on my arm
> ...



Gotta Love the Fink.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 6, 2021)

This is one FUNNY ASS movie... if you haven't seen it, rent it... John Candy is classic, and Steve Martin is at his funniest straight man. One of my favorite lines in the movie: "How do they know which way we're going??!!" 



GTs58 said:


> Planes trains and automobiles. Yah, funny movie!


----------



## 62typhoon (May 6, 2021)

Balloonatic said:


> This is one FUNNY ASS movie... if you haven't seen it, rent it... John Candy is classic, and Steve Martin is at his funniest straight man. One of my favorite lines in the movie: "How do they know which way we're going??!!"



I have watched this at least 50 times....love the part were they get picked up by the pig farmer to take them to the "people train"...Get your skinny ass out here and load up this trunk!


----------



## HARPO (May 6, 2021)

I don't treat my body like a Temple...but I don't treat it like an Amusement Park either...


----------



## Jeff54 (May 7, 2021)

62typhoon said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Planes and Trains tattoo of the badge on my leg...what do you guys think?....cheezy or cool?...



I'll go with the cheesy vote unless U  do it right, where right could only be  displayed proper: on your forehead.


----------

